# 10x10 patio, need help w/ some simple design idea



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I put in over 600 ft of patio and sidewalk this last summer and I can tell you its rough work.

Here's a manufacturer that has some downloads to show you what your in for.
http://www.paveloc.com/pages/downloads.html

Your tree roots may be a concern here.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

High Gear said:


> I put in over 600 ft of patio and sidewalk this last summer and I can tell you its rough work.
> 
> Here's a manufacturer that has some downloads to show you what your in for.
> http://www.paveloc.com/pages/downloads.html
> ...



I agree, the tree roots would be a concern as well.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

As you're looking at the picture, I would carve out a curved planting bed area, perhaps 3 feet wide (since it's a small space), that runs parallel to the edge that is straight ahead. When you get near the corner on the right (by the wall you have in place) round out the corner so it's planting area and go up that wall a few feet. This way it all flows together. Hope that makes sense.


----------

